# Web surfing and blockages



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

When I first got here I could look at Potterybarn.com (they sell home furnishings, linens and kitchen stuff) then all of a sudden I can't access it. 
Then now I have been looking at realtor.com and all of a sudden I can't access them either. What is going on??? Anyone have a clue? 
What kind of filters does TE Data put on us and WHY???? It's not like it is porn or anti government stuff.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmm just tried to access those site and I can't.. maybe they are down? 
Are they Jewish firms?

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whoops just refreshed and realtor.com has loaded


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

MS
I just loaded realtor.com .. no problems either. I'm with vodafone
Potterybarn I get the following error
_Sorry, due to website restrictions we are unable to display the requested page._
My take on the message is take potterybarn.com is blocking you from veiwing their website.
A number of sites block access and transactions from IP addresses starting with 41 (North Africa) because of fraud and hacking.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> MS
> I just loaded realtor.com .. no problems either. I'm with vodafone
> Potterybarn I get the following error
> _Sorry, due to website restrictions we are unable to display the requested page._
> ...


Same message, here, and it's like what NZCowboy said, it's the website that decided to block the IP's, not the ISP.

Anyway, some ISPs in here do block certain websites, it's not just TEdata, but TEdata is the worst one when it comes to the flirtation systems in here, and if it's hard for them to block a specific website they just block the whole server (Meaning that each and every other website based on the same server will be blocked, including those who aren't meant to be blocked!) But there are always ways around that..............

Good luck


----------

